# New Musky prototype



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is a new Musky prototype based on a Nimmer Swimmer. I call it Esox_Frog. I will put it togeter tomorrow when it is completely dried. It has two rattle chambers in each section made from aluminum tubing and bb's (Thanks Vince) It is really loud , I could hear it while it was on the drying wheel.

I also have the etex coats on the Orange tiger shad.

MS


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Ribbet ribbet! Excellent job on the paint!%. Looking forward to seeing the finished frog!


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow great looking plug there and the tiger plug is glowing since the epoxy hit it!! Keep it up!


----------

